# Looking for bassist...



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

My band is seeking a bass player for full time position. It's a new band but we have many venues around Houston that we can play. Looking for someone without drugs or drama, preferably in 20's- early 30's. We play originals and covers country/rock&blues. We like having a great time but be professional as well. Hit me up if interested...

Jesse
512-534-5678


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

PM sent


----------

